# Log in Double Trouble (left entrance)



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if this log has always been here? I suspect it will probably be out of play when the water rises to a normal flow.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Were you hiking or boat abusing?

Looks pretty well chocked in there and wouldn't take much to cover it. Might catch others and build up though.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Hiking last weekend. The log was jammed in very well. couldn't remove without z-drag or some mechanical advantage. 

Maybe if I take another hiker in this fall I can take some gear.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

Checked some photos from a hike last fall, this photo was taken in November, 2012 and the same log was there. Seeing it several times this season (summer 2013) it is definitely not in play as the left line looked as clean as ever, so I definitely wouldn't spend too much time or effort on it's removal.


----------

